# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Posie] Haiku

## Pouic

Voila, le principe de cette forme de posie japonaise est "simple" ;-)
Il s'agit de composer un joli texte de 3 phrases, contenant respectivement 5, 7 puis 5 syllabes.
Le haiku evoque gnralement une saison.
Le senryu laisse plutt la place  la drision...
Faites vous plaisir ;-)




> Soleil d'automne
> Givre, flammes sylvestres,
> Silence fig.


 ::P:

----------


## GrandFather

> Fvrier au ski,
> sur les pentes enneiges,
> le premier tiers.

----------


## Death83

c'est quand mme beaucoup plus fficasse avec la caligraphie :p.

----------


## Trap D

> Fvrier au ski,
> sur les pentes enneiges,
> le premier tiers.





> Maroc en Octobre,
> Repas pic,
> Tourista dclare

----------


## neguib

> A l'apoge du scorpion
> Les trois ans d'Elie
> Profite mon fils, je t'aime...

----------


## Pouic

Neguib et TrapD >> Ah ben non ! Il faut respecter la mtrique ! ;-)

C'est *5*, puis *7*, et enfin *5* syllabes (dans cet ordre) ;-)

----------


## Trap D

> Maroc en Octobre,
> Trop de repas pics
> Tourista (soupir)

----------


## Mdiat

> Les extrmes font cinq
> Le mdian totalise sept
> Secret du Haku

----------


## Trap D

se-cret-du-ha-i-ku
6 syllabes il me semble   ::?: :

----------


## Mdiat

J'ai suppos, peut-tre  tort, que le ha se prononait de la mme faon que beaucoup de mot en se terminant (lors de la transcription) en ai en Japonais (comme akai = rouge, et surtout hai qui veut dire oui) c'est  dire comme ail, le trma tant l pour que nous ne le prononcions pas pas comme dans "haine" par exemple.
Donc aille-coup et non ha-i-ku. 

Mais je ne parle pas Japonais, je peux donc me planter compltement  ::roll::

----------


## Trap D

Moi non plus je ne parle pas japonais, mais j'ai suppos peut-tre  tort que haku se prononce ha-i-ku   ::oops::

----------


## Pouic

Les kanjis associs sont :
俳句

Qui se "prononcent" : は い く
3 syllabes : ha-i-ku

 :;):

----------


## farscape

> Envoy par Trap D en haiku
> 
> Maroc en Octobre,
> Trop de repas pics
> Tourista (soupir)


  ::mouarf1::  tu ne crois pas si bien dire ,mais  la place de repas epic (variante tout aussi efficace),
je mettrai jus d'orange frolat .....  ::lol::

----------


## Lareine

Brise d'hiver
Ciel voil
Lendemains incertains

----------


## Mdiat

> Les kanjis associs sont : 俳句
> Qui se "prononcent" : は い く
> 3 syllabes : ha-i-ku


Je corrige :



> Les extrmes font cinq 
> Le mdian totalise sept 
> Font un Haku

----------


## Trap D

> je mettrai jus d'orange frolat .....


Ah ben non, j'ai achet de l'excellent jus d'orange press devant moi, vendu dans une bouteille qui semblait propre  ::cry::

----------


## farscape

> Envoy par farscape
> 
> je mettrai jus d'orange frolat ..... 
> 
> 
> Ah ben non, j'ai achet de l'excellent jus d'orange press devant moi, vendu dans une bouteille qui semblait propre


Ben moi je peux te dire que le jus d'orange coup avec de l'eau dans un hotel 4 toiles ,a ma fill une sacre chtouille malade pendant 4 jours avec fivre ,j'ai mis 10 jours pour m'en remettre et 10 ans aprs mon mdecin me le rappel comme une bonne blague  chaque fois que je pars en vacances  
immodium et spasfon sont mes amis ....
 ::roll::

----------


## Trap D

Je n'tais pas  l'htel mais dans de la famille, et le jus d'orange a t achet au march.
On a vit l'eau du robinet, mais pas pour se laver les dents, alors peut-tre que c'est a (ou les plats pics).

----------


## diogene

Trap D en haiku a crit: 



> Maroc en Octobre, 
> Trop de repas pics 
> Tourista (soupir)


 Finalement Trap D n'est peut tre pas un excellent pote (sans vouloir le peiner) 



> Ben moi je peux te dire que le jus d'orange coup avec de l'eau dans un hotel 4 toiles ,a ma fill une sacre chtouille malade pendant 4 jours avec fivre ,j'ai mis 10 jours pour m'en remettre et 10 ans aprs mon mdecin me le rappel comme une bonne blague  chaque fois que je pars en vacances 
> immodium et spasfon sont mes amis ....


Mais si sa posie est un peu discutable, il a le don pour en faire des sujets de discussion.  ::D: 

A la manire de ...
Trap_D au Maroc
Chtouille, immodium et spasfon
Touriste combl

----------


## Trap D

Si maintenant ma vie intrieure est le sujet de pomes...  ::lol::

----------


## farscape

> Trap D en haiku a crit: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Maroc en Octobre, 
> Trop de repas pics 
> Tourista (soupir)
> ...


  ::mouarf::

----------


## Trap D

> Envoy par diogene
> 
> Trap D en haiku a crit: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Maroc en Octobre, 
> ...


Tu devrais trouver a moins drle  l'poque   ::mouarf::

----------


## farscape

oui mmorable,
dans le haut atlas 
tchouille dans le desert
soulagements prcaires...
 ::roll::

----------


## Trap D

Trouve ici



> C'est  Basho (1644-1694) que l'on attribue la fragmentation du tanka ou du pome li (les opinions diffrent selon les spcialistes), c'est--dire la pratique d'crire un hokku sans souci d'enchanement. Bien longtemps aprs Basho, Shiki (pre du haku et du tanka modernes, 1867-1902) donne un nom  ce "chanon" isol: haku (haka-hokku). 
> 
>      Qu'est-ce donc que le haku? C'est un pome sans mots, c'est--dire trs bref, un tercet d'habituellement 17 (5/7/5) syllabes. Il contient une rfrence  la nature (kigo),  une ralit non seulement humaine. Sobre, prcis, subtil, dense, sans artifice littraire, il vite les marques habituelles du potique, telles la rime et la mtaphore. Loin du grand souffle lyrique occidental, le haku peut sembler anodin au premier abord; en fait, il est banal ou sublime, tout se jouant sur la corde raide tendue entre le pote et le lecteur. 
> 
>      Juxtaposition de l'immuable et de l'phmre. Lgret humoristique dsamorant tout pathos. Art du dtail. Fragment de vie, de souvenir, de rve. Lire et crire des hakus, c'est dcouvrir une conception autre de la posie. Par son caractre unique, cette forme potique permet  la fois la prise de conscience et l'expression de l'ici-maintenant; il ne donne aucun espace  l'abstraction,  l'laboration des sentiments,  la rverie. Le haku est un pome concret, une posie des sens et non des ides. Prenons quelques exemples pour illustrer notre propos. Dans les Calepins de Flix Leclerc, il y a des textes brefs dont la manire nous est habituelle, c'est--dire qui font appel  des notions abstraites


Nous y sommes en plein   ::?:

----------


## diogene

Pouic a prcis



> Il s'agit de composer un joli texte de 3 phrases, contenant respectivement 5, 7 puis 5 syllabes.


 Il ne doit pas tre du du succs de son initiative vu la qualit stylistique et imaginative de nos pomes  ::D:

----------


## Pouic

> Pouic a prcis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Il s'agit de composer un joli texte de 3 phrases, contenant respectivement 5, 7 puis 5 syllabes.
> 			
> 		
> ...


 ::mouarf3:: 

Mais a ne me drange pas du tout : en gardant le rythme 5,7,5 mais avec les sujets de TrapD, on fait des Senryu (quivalent en drision/humour des Haikus)

Donc pour moi, a roule  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

B'soir,

...



> Novembre me vient,
> Me rappeller mon destin,
> La qute sans fin...


...



> Mon ami le vin,
> Mon ombre, un jour ma fin,
> Miel et poison.


Bon, j'espre que je ne me plante pas dans les nombres de syllabes. Je suis au taquet la...  ::oops::   ::lol:: 

@ +   ::wink::

----------


## Trap D

> 5  la naissance
> 7 fleurissant, 5 je meurs
> Haku je suis

----------


## GrandFather

> 5  la naissance
> 7 fleurissant, 5 je meurs
> Haku je suis


Ton kaku est malform  la naissance : "5  la naissance" fait plus de 5 pieds...   ::wink::

----------


## Mdiat

> 5  la naissance
> 7 fleurissant, 5 je meurs
> Haku je suis


  ::bravo::  moi j'aime bien (et puis on n'est pas oblig de prononcer nai-ssan-ceu   ::D:

----------


## BigBenQ

> Devant mon PC
> Le clavier je fais parler
> L'e-haku est n

----------


## Trap D

> Envoy par BigBenQ de bon matin
> 
> Devant mon PC
> Le clavier je fais parler
> L'e-haku est n


ae ae ae, on prononce Ha--ku

----------


## Mdiat

> Le vent, un arbre
> Nues cachant la lune
> Souvenirs amers

----------


## xave

Ben c'est gai...  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> Repas arros
> Et soire endiable
> Lendemain crev....

----------


## xavlours

> Tout merveill
> A faire des haku
> Retourne bosser !


[edit]Ce qui n'est en rien un boycott ! C'est juste une tentative artistique.

----------


## neguib

> Janvier Fevrier
> Mars Avril Mai Juin Juillet
> Aout  Novembre

----------


## Mdiat

> Janvier Fevrier
> Mars Avril Mai Juin Juillet
> Aout  Novembre


Aurais-tu lu Suicide et Persiennes de Aragon (le traitre !)

----------


## xavlours

:8O:  Windows ferait il des haku ?


> explorer exe
> a rencontr un problme
> et doit fermer "chord"

----------


## BigBenQ

pourquoi pas aout  dcembre ?   ::lol::

----------


## BigBenQ

> Windows ferait il des haku ?
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				explorer exe
> a rencontr un problme
> et doit fermer "chord"



 ::bravo::   ::yaisse2::   ::bravo::

----------


## Trap D

> Brumes sur le lac
> Geles les feuilles mortes
> Les matins d'hiver.

----------


## neguib

> pourquoi pas aout  dcembre ?


  ::lol::  confre date d'aujourd'hui   ::wink::

----------


## SnakemaN

Lors de ma derniere ascension du canigou une petite inspiration m'est venue  :;):  :




> Dans un nuage
> L'instant d'un bref passage
> S'arrete le temps

----------


## titoumimi

> Amoureux perdu
> Nul ne peut te consoler
> L'amour n'est pas d


 ::oops::  veuillez excuser mes dbuts de pote  ::oops::

----------


## Mdiat

@titoumimi :  ::bravo::

----------


## titoumimi

merci  ::oops::

----------


## jbrasselet

> finale du mondial
> ennervement de zidane
> coup de tte gagnant


 ::lol::

----------


## titoumimi

> O est Beaudelaire
> Entre Spleen et Idal
> Ahhh, les Fleurs du Mal

----------


## le y@m's

Je ne suis pas du tout un littraire mais vous m'avez donn envie de m'essayer  cet exercice, j'espre que cela ne sera pas trop mauvais  ::oops::  


> Un ange est n
> Mais mon ciel est sombre
> Pour toi je vivrai

----------


## SnakemaN

A vraiment il y a des inspir par ici !  ::ccool:: 
aller a moi en version originale :

*mizusumachi* _[Un insecte remue]_
*ugoku kazu dake* _[Des rides naissent]_
*minawa umu* _ [En nombre sur l'eau]_


okok c'est pas de moi (Mais de Mr Seishi YAMAGUCHI)
C'est surtout pour dire que les 5-7-5 c'est en japonais  :8O:  , lol dur de faire des haiku qui marche en francais ET en japonais  ::help::   ::lol::

----------


## le y@m's

C'tait si mauvais que a ... tout le monde s'est enfui  ::cry:: 

Bon je retente ma chance

 ::oops::   ::oops::  


> Et Vnus rde
>  grce  toi, le dsir
> Jamais ne s'rode


  ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## titoumimi

::applo::

----------


## calogerogigante

J'adore ces jeux potiques sur ce forum !

Ma petite contribution :




> Mes arbres grandissent
> Sous une pluie de rayons.
> Comme toi, mon fils.

----------


## jbrasselet

Trs joli pour la plupart mais ne respectant pas les rgles du Haku (5-7-5) mme si je conois que cela est quelque fois dlicat mais c'est l toute la subtilit de se pome court  mon sens



> petit vent glacial
> feuille origine d'une onde
> un lac en automne

----------


## SnakemaN

Je te signale que toi non plus tu ne suis pas, en francais du moins !! (5-9-6)  ::mouarf::  
aller a moua :




> Dans son coeur vide
> La triste sollitude
> L'homme comptemple

----------


## jbrasselet

> Je te signale que toi non plus tu ne suis pas, en francais du moins !! (5-9-6)  
> aller a moua :



Pour la dernire phrase je suis bien  5 car la fin d'automne est muette (il me semble)
Pour le milieu on dit feuill et pas feuilleu  :;):  

Feuil(le) o-ri-gi-ne d'un(e) ond(e)
En parenthse ce qui ne compte pas si je me souviens bien du temps o j'ai appris les hakus.
Mais un spcialiste pourrait peut-tre confirmer ou infirmer cela?  ::D:

----------


## SnakemaN

Oui apres entre la composition d'un haiku (japonais) et la grammaire franaise il y a un monde !, Bon on va pas lancer le dbat ici apres on va dire qu'on pourri le topic !  ::mouarf::  

Sumimasen, sensei.  ::hola::

----------


## Satch

Que ce truc m'nerve
Je ne trouve pas quoi dire
bah, j'arrte l

----------


## calogerogigante

Un deux trois quatr' cinq
Un deux trois quatr' cinq six sept
Un deux trois quatr' cinq



 ::mouarf3::  
(C'est mon plus vilain pome  ce jour !!)

----------


## Mdiat

> Un deux trois quatr' cinq
> Un deux trois quatr' cinq six sept
> Un deux trois quatr' cinq
> (C'est mon plus vilain pome  ce jour !!)


Aragon (le tratre) a fait bien pire que toi : "Persiennes" et "Suicide"

----------


## calogerogigante

Encore un petit essai :




> Je veux m'envoler
> Comme une feuille d'automne
> Pour narguer les Hommes

----------


## SnakemaN

> D'un si beau regard
> Dans l'abme mlancolique
> Coeur fragile vacille



[edit] : Nanananreuuh  ::P:  (en japonais c'etait bon)

----------


## Satch

> D'un si beau regard
> Dans l'abme de la mlancolie
> Mon coeur vacille


5 - 10 - 4

Perdu  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

> Petit coeur fragile
> Face aux plus anciennes douleur
> Fourbe est le mal

----------


## Satch

> Petit coeur fragile
> Face aux plus anciennes douleur
> Fourbe est le mal


5 - 8 - 4

Perdu  :;):

----------


## xavlours

> 5 - 8 - 4
> 
> Perdu


Las, 3 - 2 non plus
N'est pas un haku, mais
un score de football

----------


## SnakemaN

Grrrmmmmble, faudrai se mettre d'accord comment compter les syllables ! ::lol::

----------


## r0d

Aller, je tente:




> Amie au soleil
> Confidente  l'ombre
> Chrie sous la lune


Je ne suis pas sr du nombre de pieds: les [e] sont-ils muets ou non?

----------


## titoumimi

> Confidente  l'ombre


Comment a se dcoupe ???

[con][fi][den][t][lom][bre]
ou
[con][fi][den][te][][lom][bre]

??

c'est vrai que c'est dur de savoir  ::?:

----------


## Satch

> Comment a se dcoupe ???
> 
> [con][fi][den][t][lom][bre]
> ou
> [con][fi][den][te][][lom][bre]
> 
> ??
> 
> c'est vrai que c'est dur de savoir


Je dirai plutt [con][fi][den][ta][lombr]
Soit 5 pieds.

En tous cas, pas 7.
Perdu r0d :p

----------


## jbrasselet

Oui le e de confidente ne compte pas car il est suivie d'une voyelle donc on fait la liaison
De mme pour le e de ombre mais l je n'en mettrais pas ma main  couper




> Des voyelles muettes
> Difficile de compter
> haiku parfait?


Je me demandes juste si les [tes] de muettes compte ou pas. Sinon mon Haiku n'est pas parfait  ::D:

----------


## r0d

Arf, je retente alors:



> Amie au soleil
> Ma confidente  l'ombre
> Chrie sous la lune


en supposant que le [bre] de "ombre" compte pour 1 pied :o)

----------


## Satch

> en supposant que le [bre] de "ombre" compte pour 1 pied :o)


Tricheur !! 
Perdu :p




> Des voyelles muettes
> Difficile de compter
> haiku parfait?


6-7-5
Perdu :p

----------


## jbrasselet

arg oui je sais pas pourquoi j'ai compte que [muet] tait une seule syllabe.
Zut zut zut




> voyelles muettes
> Difficile de compter
> haiku parfait?


hh  ::D: 




> Arf, je retente alors:
> 
> en supposant que le [bre] de "ombre" compte pour 1 pied :o)


Je pense que le bre compte pour un pied en effet. De toute faon il faut bien le prononc le [br]
On ne peut pas le zapper

----------


## Satch

> Bien jou jbra
> Voila l'haiku parfait
> Pas dur de compter

----------


## davcha

> euuh euuuh euuh erm... euuuh
> mmh euuh eeuuuuuh euhhh euuuuuh euuh euuuh
> mmmh... j'ai pas d'ide...


ok je sors.

----------


## jbrasselet

6/7/5
rat  ::D:  

enfin pour moi erm a fait deux [er] et [m]
 ::lol::

----------

